

Why Most Business Books Suck - The Author's Dilemma - simonsays
http://www.infochachkie.com/whybusinessbookssuck/
So this is why I despise most business books...<p>I like the list of 'typical' business books and the not so subtle reference to "The Innovator's Dilemma".
======
mellison
Funny, as I just read the MouseDriver posting and it is one business book that
does not suck!

